
A coffee shop in San Francisco offers a $75 cup of coffee - boto3
https://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-us-canada-48374913/a-coffee-shop-in-san-francisco-offers-a-75-cup-of-coffee
======
adamnemecek
I feel like this product was designed to generate outrage and thereby provide
free advertising.

